# Erwertungswert/Varianz



## Heinze (22. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es Klassen/Methoden, mit denen sich Erwartungswert und Varianz von Zufallsvariablen berechnen lassen? Habe leider nichts gefunden.  :? 

Gruß
Heinze


----------



## abollm (22. Okt 2007)

Heinze hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es Klassen/Methoden, mit denen sich Erwartungswert und Varianz von Zufallsvariablen berechnen lassen? Habe leider nichts gefunden.  :?
> 
> ...



Das kannst du dir recht simpel aus den Basis-Mathe-Klassen sowie der dahinter stehenden Mathematik selbst zusammen bauen. Brauchst du ggf. ein Beispiel?


----------



## Heinze (22. Okt 2007)

abollm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das kannst du dir recht simpel aus den Basis-Mathe-Klassen sowie der dahinter stehenden Mathematik selbst zusammen bauen. Brauchst du ggf. ein Beispiel?



Nein, vielen Dank, habe es so hinbekommen.
Heinze


----------

